# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Cladding Options for an External Wall Timber Frame Construction?

## RobJames

Hi Guys 
I am currently looking into products for the re-cladding of our house. The original part of the house is double brick which then extends up and out to the 10 year old renovations consisting of timber frame construction, externally cladded with blueboard and render. Internally it is lined with fibreglass insulation and gyprock. 
The 10 year old reno work was only really ever done to sell, the owner has cut so many corners it's not funny, using part cuts of blueboard rather than full sheets doubling the amount of joins. The joins have also not been done correctly. And of course a few years down the track, when the cracks start to appear everywhere, it's a bit of a nightmare. 
Anyway I want to re-clad these sections of the house and want to get some ideas of products. Two doors up have just used a polystyrene product called UNITEX which they had recommended to them. I've also seen another product called EZYCLAD? Any thoughts. Failing that it's back to blueboard. Ideally I'd love to brick it and render, but apart from cost, there are space considerations to take into account. 
However if anyone has used these products and can comment good or bad as well as suggesting any others that would be great. 
Thanks 
Rob

----------


## BLWNHR

Have a look into a product called Thermawall. It is similar to Unitex only 40mm thick. It is favoured by a lot of builders down here in Tasmania for its ease of use and cost effectiveness. For a comparison Unitex works out to around $160/sq.m, where as Thermawall works out to about $95/sq.m (both prices are supplied, installed and rendered). Unitex has a higher R (insulation) value, but R2.0 insulation batts work out to about $10/sq.m which gives a higher R value than Unitex for $55/sq.m less cost!

----------


## BrickCladding

Youd love to brick it and render? Space considerations? 
Take a look at The ABC System.

----------

